# W8 running rich?



## AkAl (Sep 10, 2004)

my W8 had a problem with running rich , plugs fouling with cabon & int. miss at idle. the problem seems to be a torn snow screen in the air box, it causes the air filter to get wet & work poorly. anyone know the part # for this replaceable part?


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: W8 running rich? (AkAl)*

Can't really see how that screen is your problem. I removed mine 8 months ago with no problems..


----------



## AkAl (Sep 10, 2004)

well I live in Alaska where we allready have too much snow.


----------

